# Existiert eine Javascript IDE?



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich suche ein seit einiger Zeit eine brauchbare Javascript IDE. Bis Firefox 1.0 konnte ich eine halbwegs brauchbare Extension verwenden um wenigstens gleich debuggen zu können (Mozedit).

Ideal wäre natürlich eine richtige IDE. Aber ich finde über Suchmaschinen höchstens kommerzielle Produkte, ich benutze aber aus Überzeugung (& aus knapper Geldbörse  ) open source.

Falls jemand ein Projekt kennt das mir unbekannt ist oder ein paar Suchbegriffe kennt mit denen ich das unersättliche Googlemonster noch füttern könnte -> immer her damit!


----------



## Alexander12 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Du könntest bei www.winload.de schauen, in der "Editor"-Ecke. Direkt Suchbegriffe für das Googlemonstern hab Ich net ...   


MfG Alexander12

//EDIT: Hier  habe Ich gefunden was du suchst!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:
http://eclipse-plugins.info/eclipse/plugin_details.jsp?id=1031
 Weiterhin hat die MyEclipse IDE einen JavaScript Debugger eingebaut:
http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-58.html

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2005)

Html Pro sieht schon einmal ganz nett aus. Auch wenn es sehr spartanisch ist.
Das Eclipse JS Plugin war mir noch nicht bekannt.

Ich schaue mir beides mal an und lasse den Thread vorerst auf Status "unerledigt".
Vielleicht postet ja der eine oder andere eine interessante Alternative.


----------

